# sending money to uk



## Treefrog2108 (3 Mar 2010)

Hello. I needed to send some money from my bank account to a friends in the uk. I sent it from aib using internet banking and was charged 25 euro as i sent it in sterling and  chose the urgent option .

I rang aib and asked how soon can my friend withdraw it from his end, but was told it could be up to three working days.

Does anyone know a faster and safe way to get cash quickly to uk from ireland?
Thank you


----------



## ccraig (3 Mar 2010)

Same day: 15 euro, 3 days free

www.transfermate.com/en/exchange_rates_table.asp?currency=EUR&curr_lim=GBP


----------



## JoeB (3 Mar 2010)

I made some transfer from BOI to Llyods in London, no charge, it took about 2 to 3 days. I was sending Euros to a Euro account... if there are different curriences involved then I'd expect exchange rate charges.


----------



## ringledman (5 Mar 2010)

I used to use transfermate from UK to Ireland. 

They are excellent and cheap.


----------



## peelaaa (5 Mar 2010)

Ukforex do the job.

www.*UKForex*.co.*uk*


----------

